# big bear problems need help



## Don don (Apr 29, 2012)

Hey all you big bear riders out there, i have just messed up real bad. Some how i disconnected the axle shaft from the inner cv cup. So now the inner cup is stuck in the front diff and I cannot get it out for the life of me. please someone help me out i need this cv cup out by sunday and ive already got another axle. send me ideas of how yall have done it. its urgent


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Slide hammer? Or put a strap around it & pull. 


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## Don don (Apr 29, 2012)

Tried tht what else might wrk


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Try taking the other axle out and see if you can put a long screwdriver or extension through the diff and knock it out. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

^^ take the other side out, tap it out from that side. You could use a pry bar between the diff and cup but.. I didn't say that.


----------



## Don don (Apr 29, 2012)

Isn't there a plate or somethin in the front diff between the two axles?


----------



## Don don (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks for the help guys I finally got it out all it took was a bfh and a severely smashed hand lol


----------

